# Need Some Help on Norgard



## KirillPetrenko (7 mo ago)

Just listened to Symphony No.3, and frankly speaking, I didn't get any clue about it... Sometimes the sound of the brass reminds me of the noisy suona in Chinese funerals. But I'm sure it's not that bad. Any suggestions? ( e.g. what to pay attention to, what version to listen to, etc.)
Besides, I was listening to this one:


----------



## Philidor (11 mo ago)

I would start with Nos. 1 and 2. 

For No. 3 it could be helpful to get an idea on the infinity series.

Just use your favourite search engine with "norgard infinity series".

I am not sure whether it is ok to post some link on a 3rd party site, so just replace the leading "x" in the next line by the usual "h".

xttps://www.lawtonhall.com/blog/2019/9/9/per-nrgrds-infinity-series


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Philidor said:


> I am not sure whether it is ok to post some link on a 3rd party site, so just replace the leading "x" in the next line by the usual "h".
> 
> xttps://www.lawtonhall.com/blog/2019/9/9/per-nrgrds-infinity-series


The only restriction we have is that you can not link to a competing music discussion site (well, that and linking to porn and other completely inappropriate sites).

@KirillPetrenko : could I ask how much experience you have with contemporary classical music? The answers you're looking for could be completely different depending on that.


----------



## KirillPetrenko (7 mo ago)

Art Rock said:


> The only restriction we have is that you can not link to a competing music discussion site (well, that and linking to porn and other completely inappropriate sites).
> 
> @KirillPetrenko : could I ask how much experience you have with contemporary classical music? The answers you're looking for could be completely different depending on that.


Hardly any. Despite having previously listened to Boulez, Gubaidulina and Stockhausen, I have to admit that I'm still very confused about contemporary music, so probably I need some kind of starters' guide on it.


----------



## KirillPetrenko (7 mo ago)

Philidor said:


> I would start with Nos. 1 and 2.
> 
> For No. 3 it could be helpful to get an idea on the infinity series.
> 
> ...


Looks quite starter-friendly Thx


----------



## Philidor (11 mo ago)

I forgot: Sibelius' Tapiola op. 112 and Holmboe's Symphony No. 8 "Sinfonia Boreale" are two works that impressed Nørgård very much. 

Maybe these works could be a bridge from the past to Norgard.

In the beginning of Nørgård's first symphony, you hear a bass clarinet over some timpani roll, immediately referring to Sibelius' first symphony ...


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I think the advice of @Philidor is sound - it is probably easier to understand the contemporary artists that way.


----------



## Philidor (11 mo ago)

KirillPetrenko said:


> I have to admit that I'm still very confused about contemporary music, so probably I need some kind of starters' guide on it.


How about the classic way? Stravinsky Firebird and Sacre, Bartók Piano Concerto 2 and Concerto for Orchestra, Prokofiev Symphony 5 and PC 1+3, Hindemith's "Mathis der Maler" ... before proceeding to Ligeti's Atmosphères, Kancheli's "Mourned by the WInd", Penderecki's Threnos and symphonies, ...?

There should be some threads in the forum leading the way to contemporary music.


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

If Norgard's Symphony No. 3 didn't work for you, I'd suggest that you try to hear his Violin Concerto No. 1, "Helle Nacht"--translated "Bright Night" or "Light Night", played by Christina Astrand, which you may find a bit more accessible; indeed I've found that Violin Concertos can often provide a good entry point into the music of contemporary composers:






Then, if you're still willing, move onto Norgard's Symphony No. 6 "At the End of the Day" (or his Violin Concerto No. 2, entitled "Borderlines"):






If that doesn't work, then I'd suggest that you listen to Kokkonen & Holmboe's symphonies instead--considering that Norgard mostly rejected his teacher Holmboe's approach to music & composition--and try again at a later time (or not).









Symphony No. 3: I. Andante sostenuto

In addition, I'd recommend the symphonies of another one of Holmboe's pupils, the late Ib Nørholm, who may be more accessible. Here's his Symphony No. 9, which I like,


----------



## Philidor (11 mo ago)

Josquin13 said:


> If Norgard's Symphony No. 3 didn't work for you, I'd suggest


Great list of suggestion - or: list of great suggestions - thank you so much!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I've never gotten that much enjoyment out of Norgard's music. I like his Helle Nacht violin concerto, the Chandos CD of symphony no.6 / Terrains Vagues, and concerto in due tempi. But much of his other music fails to move me. My suggestion is to listen to some other composers. You don't have to force yourself to like Norgard. Try some Ligeti, Takemitsu, Dutilleux, or Lutoslawski.


----------

